# Problème de fichiers dans les clouds



## Rollmops (30 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir à tous 

J'ai 2 clouds de sauvegarde sur mon Ipad :  One drive et Icloud.

Curieusement, quand je vais dans mon appli Fichiers dans One drive et que je clique dessus ils est noté qu'ils sont dans Icloud ! Ils le sont mais pas que dans Icloud, dans One drive aussi.
Pourquoi n'est-ce pas noté ?

Merci


----------

